# *Congratulations*



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Asalamoalaikum
congratulations to all those who make it to first list
first good news was from momna...congtrz gal u did it:cool!:
hope to listen good from all other members too
Best of luk to all:thumbsup: hope we all have better future


----------



## Muhammad Bilal (Oct 3, 2012)

INSHALLAH *Mekiyusuf* journey has started now...


----------



## onom (Jul 31, 2012)

me in fjmc


----------



## shafia (Apr 2, 2012)

I am in PMC  A long journey ahead....congratulations to all guys getting admission! we all are real winners either got admission or not


----------



## Aysha (Sep 11, 2012)

I got into RMC alhamdulillah!


----------



## Momna (Nov 17, 2012)

congratxx awl!!! anybody got in KEMU? must b sm1......!


----------



## komi (Nov 7, 2012)

cngrts all..i got in d.g khan bt bit worried anybdy gng there??????help needed


----------



## Arshman1995 (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm going to PMC. A bit underwhelmed tbh since Faisalabad is my hometown and all but I guess it's okay.


----------



## SdrA (Oct 2, 2012)

CongratZ to all who made it to the 1st list!!!! (esp the KEMU ppl)


----------



## isparkaling (Jul 31, 2012)

Arshman1995 said:


> I'm going to PMC. A bit underwhelmed tbh since Faisalabad is my hometown and all but I guess it's okay.


me too! except faisalabad is totally not my hometown lol. will you be living at home?


----------



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

congratulations to all


----------



## mahnoor (Sep 13, 2012)

CONGRATS 2 future doctors
and best of luck for a new journey


----------



## Sana Masud (Oct 14, 2012)

Congratulations =)


----------



## Momna (Nov 17, 2012)

Actually frnds my real name is Zaryab Khan...... 4rm Rahim yar khan..........
Hope u'll understand..........


----------



## Aysha (Sep 11, 2012)

So, once selected ALHAMDULILLAH, what do we have to do next?


----------



## Arshman1995 (Mar 10, 2012)

isparkaling said:


> me too! except faisalabad is totally not my hometown lol. will you be living at home?


 I will. That's why I made PMC my first preference so I could stay at home. I have a weird mixture of dread and excitement going around my mind.


----------



## Daniya malik (Nov 6, 2012)

i am going to slmc .hope so its a good city and college.


----------



## aysha chaudhary (Oct 21, 2012)

onom said:


> me in fjmc


congratulations! btw what is your aggregate and what was your first choice of college?


----------



## isparkaling (Jul 31, 2012)

is there really a uniform for PMC? because that just plainly sucks.


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Waoww its relly awsum MASHALLAH:thumbsup:
it seems so cool n yummmy...people entering in medical collleges:cool!:
every one at home specially mamas were so0ooo excited naa
may all colleges in which respctive members are going prove to be a milestone on their way to success:thumbsup:

- - - Updated - - -

By the way ppl...m going shalamrALHUmDULILAH
congrts me awaam hehehe


----------



## shaheeen (Jul 18, 2012)

yes i got in KEMU. what is your merit number


Momna said:


> congratxx awl!!! anybody got in KEMU? must b sm1......!


----------



## muzna shah (Nov 26, 2012)

shaheeen said:


> yes i got in KEMU. what is your merit number


i got admission in KEMU too.....


----------



## Thunder_Cat (Nov 27, 2012)

*Living the Moment..*

Hearty <3 Congratulations to all the Survivors who got in the First Merit List :woot:
Feeling Hell Lucky, yea 
Future Docters, Here we come...:cool!:

- 
- - - Updated - - -



komi said:


> cngrts all..i got in d.g khan bt bit worried anybdy gng there??????help needed


Thumbs Up :thumbsup:
Hello Classfellow


----------



## xain khalid (Nov 16, 2012)

Congratx to all who are through to their ffinal destinations.... & those who cud,nt made it unluckily, have faith in ALLAH. i.A HE will do better for U.


----------



## Haseeb Ahmad (Oct 21, 2012)

allama iqbal


----------



## shaheeen (Jul 18, 2012)

what is your merit number?


muzna shah said:


> i got admission in KEMU too.....


----------



## Aysha (Sep 11, 2012)

Mekiyusuf said:


> Waoww its relly awsum MASHALLAH:thumbsup:
> it seems so cool n yummmy...people entering in medical collleges:cool!:
> every one at home specially mamas were so0ooo excited naa
> may all colleges in which respctive members are going prove to be a milestone on their way to success:thumbsup:
> ...


LOADS and HEAPS of congrats to you meki :thumbsup:


----------



## Momna (Nov 17, 2012)

my merit no. is 262...... what is yours.....?:red:


----------



## muzna shah (Nov 26, 2012)

shaheeen said:


> what is your merit number?


mine is 200 n your? 

- - - Updated - - -



shaheeen said:


> what is your merit number?


mine is 200 n your?


----------



## Momna (Nov 17, 2012)

hey congrats meki!!! hope u enjoy at shalamar...........:cool!:


----------



## Asad Dogar (Jun 1, 2012)

KEMU merit no.91


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Hahahaha thanks doctors...:cool!:


----------



## seri (Oct 13, 2012)

I got in PMC alhamduLillah. Just read it on there site that the first year class is supposed to wear uniform.... Sounds horrible. Lol


----------



## isparkaling (Jul 31, 2012)

seri said:


> I got in PMC alhamduLillah. Just read it on there site that the first year class is supposed to wear uniform.... Sounds horrible. Lol


Ugh I know! what is this..Elementary school?? I was told that regular colleges dont have uniforms in Pakistan so why medical colleges? gaaah lol Do you happen to know what its like? Like have you seen or read anything besides whats on their website? :roll:


----------



## abubakar (Nov 25, 2012)

congratulations to every one who has got admission.now be prepared for a very tough life especially those who are hostellites.... 
But always be positive towards everything may Allah bless you ALL..


----------



## shaheeen (Jul 18, 2012)

congratulations brother


Asad Dogar said:


> KEMU merit no.91


----------



## Arshman1995 (Mar 10, 2012)

seri said:


> I got in PMC alhamduLillah. Just read it on there site that the first year class is supposed to wear uniform.... Sounds horrible. Lol


So it's only the first years students? That sound better than having to wear it all five years at least.


----------



## Asad Dogar (Jun 1, 2012)

shaheeen said:


> congratulations brother


 Thanks a lot. and congratulations to you too.


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

Congratz to all kemucolianz, punjabianz, quadians, iqbalianz and all other rest guests and members on this forum on getting admission in medical colleges....:thumbsup:
and all those who couldnot make it this year...dont lo0se hope d0sto
life is not just over...my chemistry teacher in unique academy used to say 'there is always room at the top you just need to reach that'
so exactly dont panic or get frustated...just pray hard that ALMIGHTY grant you succes and try hard for next time:thumbsup: you have the potential to do it:cool!:


----------



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

Mekiyusuf said:


> Congratz to all kemucolianz, punjabianz, quadians, iqbalianz and all other rest guests and members on this forum on getting admission in medical colleges....:thumbsup:
> and all those who couldnot make it this year...dont lo0se hope d0sto
> life is not just over...my chemistry teacher in unique academy used to say 'there is always room at the top you just need to reach that'
> so exactly dont panic or get frustated...just pray hard that ALMIGHTY grant you succes and try hard for next time:thumbsup: you have the potential to do it:cool!:


 lahorian and shalamrian too hehehe,,


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

bloom said:


> lahorian and shalamrian too hehehe,,


Yeah special congrtz to lahorian ahem ahem*


----------



## hades (Jul 2, 2012)

congratulations and welcome to new 1st year mbbs 
especially looking forward to meeting (read ragging) rawalians :troll: :greedy:

AND BEST WISHES TO ALL FOR NEW YEAR AHEAD OF YOU and enjoy your last moments of rest for after coming to mbbs you are surely gonna miss it


----------



## Asma Zia (Oct 2, 2012)

Well we wait for the call letter and then submit dues by 10th dec...see you on 13 aysha


----------



## Aysha (Sep 11, 2012)

hades said:


> congratulations and welcome to new 1st year mbbs
> especially looking forward to meeting (read ragging) rawalians :troll: :greedy:
> 
> AND BEST WISHES TO ALL FOR NEW YEAR AHEAD OF YOU and enjoy your last moments of rest for after coming to mbbs you are surely gonna miss it


Have mercy!  

- - - Updated - - -



Asma Zia said:


> Well we wait for the call letter and then submit dues by 10th dec...see you on 13 aysha


Oo newly admitted rawalian? :woot:


----------



## onom (Jul 31, 2012)

:?

- - - Updated - - -



aysha chaudhary said:


> congratulations! btw what is your aggregate and what was your first choice of college?


something like 86.793

ke
aimc
fjmc


----------



## Fatima Hassan (May 18, 2012)

congrats to every one . MASHA ALLAH. .


----------



## shaheeen (Jul 18, 2012)

when shall we get call letter?


Fatima Hassan said:


> congrats to every one . MASHA ALLAH. .


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

Congratulations to all future doctors  .Plz,pray 4 me to frndz.
Thanks.


----------



## Momna (Nov 17, 2012)

i am also waiting for the call letter........:cool!:

- - - Updated - - -

last night i was remembering the day of displaying merit list...........an unknown sort of smile appeared on my face.... you guys know why?
we had fun alot of fun at that time...


----------



## Aysha (Sep 11, 2012)

Yeah we did  And Im so tired of staying idle now I cant wait for colleges to open.


----------



## Mekiyusuf (Oct 2, 2012)

was that really fun:!:
you all were just dieng every hour every moment was heart wrenching for you all


----------



## Aysha (Sep 11, 2012)

Mekiyusuf said:


> was that really fun:!:
> you all were just dieng every hour every moment was heart wrenching for you all


It was fun cos we were dying for no reason, alhamdulillah


----------



## xain khalid (Nov 16, 2012)

enjoy the remaining days left b4 tthe classes start up


----------



## onom (Jul 31, 2012)

letter please call me


----------



## confused-soul (Nov 3, 2012)

Hello every bodyI need some help with dpt
Pleasee reply on urgent basis. So my question are
Is there any house job for dpt ?? If yes how long?
Duration is 5 years for study right?
What are good colleges which hav admission still open??
My issue is that i did my A levels with bio chem urdu and psychology ! I did nt do a level phy!! Can i get admissions ?? If not with out phy than can i tell them that i ll give phy in may/june? I visited UOL last year and they okay it for BS programme


----------



## onom (Jul 31, 2012)

?
no idea


----------



## Hafsa (Nov 29, 2012)

onom said:


> ?
> no idea


Hey onom! the new FJITE right?  Did you receive the call letter? or any news about interview date????


----------



## onom (Jul 31, 2012)

Hafsa said:


> Hey onom! the new FJITE right?  Did you receive the call letter? or any news about interview date????



yep . no call letter . no info


----------



## Minerva25 (Apr 29, 2011)

You will wear it for all the 5 years!


----------



## Shahwaiz Hassan (Sep 4, 2012)

Anyone is in nishtar?


----------



## tedmosby (Nov 24, 2012)

Any one going to FMH med college?


----------



## Sarah K (Oct 21, 2012)

tedmosby said:


> Any one going to FMH med college?




i am 

- - - Updated - - -



tedmosby said:


> Any one going to FMH med college?




i am


----------



## tedmosby (Nov 24, 2012)

Sarah K said:


> i am
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


----------



## Sarah K (Oct 21, 2012)

tedmosby said:


> Cool..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah absolutely! in sha ALLAH i l be there! 
the same is the case with me. my dad's mbbs room-mate is a professor in FMH and he says that proper classes will be in January. And another contact of ours in FMH was saying that there would be a whole "orientation week" from 11th onwards. such confusing stuff! i m going crazy with all this! 

You a day scholar or boarder?


----------



## tedmosby (Nov 24, 2012)

Sarah K said:


> yeah absolutely! in sha ALLAH i l be there!
> the same is the case with me. my dad's mbbs room-mate is a professor in FMH and he says that proper classes will be in January. And another contact of ours in FMH was saying that there would be a whole "orientation week" from 11th onwards. such confusing stuff! i m going crazy with all this!
> 
> You a day scholar or boarder?


I know right! smh. My dad's colleague is a professor there too, she said the same. So does that mean after the orientation week, we'll be free until January? They should let us know some how man. They expect us to call and beg for the schedule.  

I'm a day scholar. Yourself?


----------



## Sarah K (Oct 21, 2012)

tedmosby said:


> I know right! smh. My dad's colleague is a professor there too, she said the same. So does that mean after the orientation week, we'll be free until January? They should let us know some how man. They expect us to call and beg for the schedule.
> 
> I'm a day scholar. Yourself?


i ll be a boarder. im planning to commute for a few days as i dont know when proper classes will start and i dont want to to move in and then be left dangling with all the confusion they have created 
So have yoou received your letter yet?:?


----------



## tedmosby (Nov 24, 2012)

Sarah K said:


> i ll be a boarder. im planning to commute for a few days as i dont know when proper classes will start and i dont want to to move in and then be left dangling with all the confusion they have created  So have yoou received your letter yet?:?


 True that man! They'll let us know about the classes on 11 th i guess. I hope. Yep. Received it just today. Cool, eh? I'm happy but I'm kinda nervous too. lol.


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

tedmosby said:


> Any one going to FMH med college?


nope..i chose smdc over it...hope you all like it


----------



## onom (Jul 31, 2012)

well i gave a few lab tests for my interview my blood test is not normal does that matter ???????????????????

reply quick


----------



## Sarah K (Oct 21, 2012)

tedmosby said:


> True that man! They'll let us know about the classes on 11 th i guess. I hope. Yep. Received it just today. Cool, eh? I'm happy but I'm kinda nervous too. lol.


i received it yesterday too 
at last!!!


----------



## tedmosby (Nov 24, 2012)

Sarah K said:


> i received it yesterday too
> at last!!!


 I'm kinda freaking out! LOL


----------



## Sarah K (Oct 21, 2012)

tedmosby said:


> I'm kinda freaking out! LOL


Same here buddy!


----------

